# Bluetooth Driver Bcm92035dgrom



## JustinFantham (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Bought a USB bluetooth dongal that came with a mini disk with the sotware on it WIDCOMM BTW4.0.1. , my computer wouldnt play it so i downloaded the software from the net. i installed it and all works fine except everytime i plug the device in (the bluetooth dongle) it says bluetooth device not found .

when in go into device manager and check their . its not under bluetooth devices it has its own section with a yellow question mark saying BCM92035DGROM. when i search the properties of this it says the drivers are not installed. but as far as i am aware they are installed. its just windows wont recognise it.

I am running windows xp home with service pack 2.

PLEASE HELP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Juanlor (Oct 5, 2007)

In http://www.megaupload.com

/es/?d=WFAX28XF


----------

